
Going after Netflix, Cannes bans streaming-only movies from competition slots - edward
http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2017/05/10/going_after_netflix_cannes_bans_streaming_only_movies_from_competition_slots.html
======
wrappertool
or as i like to call it: how to march towards irrelevance in 12 easly steps or
less

